# Protest songs



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you listen to protest songs? Do you listen to protest songs? Why?

One of our favourites:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The song of Jarek Nohavica makes cleverly use of a gentle romantic melody with an at first listening innocent text. But things aren't always what they seem...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Tom Lehrer, "We are the Folk song Army". Best protest song ever.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just hope they're careful when they write these things. I remember when the Indigo Girls condemned Tennessee for a church burning in one of their songs, and it turns out it was an act of arson and had nothing to do with racism. I don't remember them publishing a retraction.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> I just hope they're careful when they write these things. I remember when the Indigo Girls condemned Tennessee for a church burning in one of their songs, and it turns out it was an act of arson and had nothing to do with racism. I don't remember them publishing a retraction.


A retraction song, you mean.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My favourite with an Australian flavour - unfortunately we still have not got there yet..............

from little things big things grow


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I was a bit young for it at the time, in fact, it was released in my year of birth, but this one springs to mind.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Still love this one:


----------

